# Aldi bike Computer



## NormanD (12 Jul 2009)

I see Aldi are having some bike stuff on sale again from this thursday 16th ... I have their bike glasses and find them great for the price (no bugs in the eyes)

I have a Halfords 8 function bike computer fitted to my hybrid now, I was just wndering if anyones using the Aldi version http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2827_10463.htm and is it any good?

thanks in advance
Norm


----------



## jig-sore (12 Jul 2009)

well I'm using the halfords 8 function as well and my friend at work has the aldi one 

i would say the halfords one is more pleasing to the eye but the aldi one has more features (although not features i would use) and has the ability to mount on your bars or your stem, useful if you have lights and a bell as well.

to be honest, at that price why not get one as a spare 

edit, didn't realise it was the wireless one, sorry. still seems to be good value and looks the same as my friends


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2009)

For the cash, the Aldi ones are fine. Not particularly attractive, but they do loads of stuff. I've had one on my MTB for a year, through all sorts of weather - never failed.

I also have one on my son's bike - so if it can survive an eight year old.


----------



## Renard (12 Jul 2009)

By the looks of it it's a HRM too!


----------



## MajorMantra (12 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll probably get more of the glasses. I hope they're as good this time - I notice they're a slightly different shape.

The comp has a lot of features for the money (HRM is impressive) but from what I've read here and elsewhere these cheap wireless computers tend to be quite unreliable and susceptible to interference. I'm prepared to be wrong though.

Matthew


----------



## Wobbly John (12 Jul 2009)

I've got a couple of Aldi/Lidl wireless computers. They are very good value for money, but do tend to suffer more from interference than most - they can react to things like mobile phones and LED lights near to them, and occasionally traffic lights etc. This will only affect the computer for a couple of seconds, so won't make much differnece to miles, time or average speed. 

You may find you get a Max speed of 75 mph tho'


----------



## upandover (12 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I have the Aldi one, and it' s great. I've been utterly drenched, and ridden though -5 temps etc with it, with no difficulties. I've had interference only in one place, as I cycle past a huge radio mast.

The HRM was fun, though not the most comfortable thing ever, the rest of the features are fab, and I love being able to record two different sets of total miles... 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sysagent (12 Jul 2009)

Look's a bargain, I think I might get one of them instead of the Shimano Flightdeck!


----------



## Llama (14 Jul 2009)

Get a VDO comp- sorted


----------



## HJ (14 Jul 2009)

Llama said:


> Get a VDO comp- sorted



+1 

Buy cheap, buy twice. Get a VDO and have done with it...


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2009)

I've been impressed with my basic £5 aldi ones - not wireless, although my commuter has a Cateye double wireless (expensive), that sits between two high powered LEDS - no probs....

For the price the Aldi ones are OK (indeed)


----------



## orbital (15 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> +1
> 
> Buy cheap, buy twice. Get a VDO and have done with it...



Exactly you could buy two Aldi ones for the price of the cheapest VDO with a HRM. Plenty of people say the Aldi computers are fine and have no problems with quality or durability. I could buy one for me and one for my 10 year old son. Sorted.


----------



## HJ (15 Jul 2009)

orbital said:


> Exactly you could buy two Aldi ones for the price of the cheapest VDO with a HRM. Plenty of people say the Aldi computers are fine and have no problems with quality or durability. I could buy one for me and one for my 10 year old son. Sorted.



Whatever make you happy, it's your money


----------



## new-fish (16 Jul 2009)

Just picked up a pair of the glasses, they fit nicely, maybe now i can go out on an evening and not get blinded by bugs  heres hoping anyway!!


----------



## Renard (16 Jul 2009)

or get VD


----------



## VictorL (16 Jul 2009)

Just got one - actually went through the till at £12.99.


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (16 Jul 2009)

Cheers to OP - picked up a pair of glasses today (UV1) - seem perfect for dull days...


----------



## jazzkat (17 Jul 2009)

I got one too, great for the price- £12.99


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jul 2009)

fitting mine tomorrow


----------



## alecstilleyedye (17 Jul 2009)

if you've got an existing sigma mount, you don't need to bother putting the aldi computer's mount and cabling on the bike. means you've got a spare for another bike too.

i've got two and use them interchangeably across three bikes. have had them about a year and they've yet to let me down, even in the rain (although i tend to wipe the rain off regularly).


----------



## Sysagent (17 Jul 2009)

What are they like for interference do they suffer from it a lot?


----------



## Sysagent (18 Jul 2009)

And also can you fit the magnet thingy that no doubt they require onto flat spokes??


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Jul 2009)

Sysagent said:


> And also can you fit the magnet thingy that no doubt they require onto flat spokes??



with a bit of fiddling.


----------



## Michael86 (4 May 2015)

Do the aldi ones have cadence on them


----------

